# Musical Experiment



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I need a link to get to the desired screen.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I think that was the content, in a 4'33'' impersonation kinda of way............

The extended mix - 20'


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I need a link to get to the desired screen.


Did you tried the Site an feedback thread?


----------



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/AbsolomPick

I apologize if the link didn't work. Here it is, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Akande50 said:


> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/AbsolomPick
> 
> I apologize if the link didn't work. Here it is, thanks for your patience.


There was no link in the first place, but never mind, will check it out.


----------

